# keith1569



## _LG_ (Jul 8, 2013)

Here's the story
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/steroidforyou/182655-free-t3-not.html
This nigger all but insisted I allow him to make good on Steroidforjew's offer.
So after another month or so he's blowing me off.   Keep your products, but I'm negging you daily on principal.  Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 8, 2013)

Seems to be a common story with that sponsor.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 8, 2013)

dude told me he mailed out stuff Thursday....he had issues with his jaw and surgery.....but ive heard that before  ....maybe its legit


----------



## independent (Jul 8, 2013)

I never got a response on the free cut mix.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 8, 2013)

Did you guys promise him a log or something?


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 8, 2013)

I ran his sig for a while, he sent me free amps it took a while, I actually forgot about it but then they showed up.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 8, 2013)

This guy negs for me something out of my control. 
He was supposed to get free t3 for banner in his signature.. I was doing my job as a rep to try and get him his products. When the guy negs me and calls me a scammer that's blows..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 8, 2013)

Me and sfw won some stuff from him. I got mine in like two weeks after he said he shipped it... Sfw got his in like 6 weeks. I ordered a small hold me over pak. Got it in two weeks...  you've got to appreciate that this can't be there top priority... But after several follow ups you would like to see some follow through


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 8, 2013)

Nothing against Keith, he has always been standup in my opinion and professional in his dealings.

SFY on the other hand was offering free cut mix but the stipulation was you had to post on eroids in order to get the product.

I don't know about you guys but repping a source before you get a product seems like bad business to me and pretty much buying posts. 

Some may not think that is an issue but I couldn't do that. I have made a fairly decent point to review products honestly and openly regardless of where they came from. 

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## independent (Jul 8, 2013)

I want my free gear, otherwise......


----------



## sityslicker (Jul 8, 2013)

Before any more free shit is given away, he needs to make sure paying customers still owed are taken care of. I'm in over 2 months with only half my t3 order.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 8, 2013)

sityslicker said:


> Before any more free shit is given away, he needs to make sure paying customers still owed are taken care of. I'm in over 2 months with only half my t3 order.



Well that's not Keith's fault. It's crappy but he shouldn't be negged for the source.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 8, 2013)

everyone is getting negged. that is all


----------



## sityslicker (Jul 8, 2013)

robbiek426 said:


> Well that's not Keith's fault. It's crappy but he shouldn't be negged for the source.



Never said it was his fault. Keith has tried to help me a few times, but his employer needs to get his priories straight. Free shit when countless people here are owe, wtf is that about? Bullshit if you ask me. I truly believe Keith is doing what he can, but some things are not his power. He looks bad though when Eric or Al doesn't follow through with orders, contest and free promos.

The is the first time I've openly said anything negative about SFU, but its getting to the point now where I feel their is going to be no resolution. Been getting the run around for about 2-3 weeks now saying it will ship, its now shipped but its really not, and now he will have a tracking for me in a week when it in ships?? Classic run around.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 9, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> This guy negs for me something out of my control.
> He was supposed to get free t3 for banner in his signature.. I was doing my job as a rep to try and get him his products. When the guy negs me and calls me a scammer that's blows..



Point is you dodged me rather than be a man and just say "you're beat , fuck off"
Looks like a can o worms here gich


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 9, 2013)

P.s. Keith....  bang


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 9, 2013)

Dude you serious.. That's not the way I work.. I try to be respectful of members.. 
As others have said eric does need to take care of these shipping issues.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 9, 2013)

Really Lg
Your gonna keep negging me..
You realize I am not in charge of shipping right... 
Also you aren't out money or anything!
Way to show how mature you are also being a new rep for At.. Just keep negging a rep for a different company..


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 9, 2013)

*sityslicker*  -- i emailed eric for an update again for you.

LG--i told eric about this problem again..I will let you know what I find out..

Keith


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 9, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> *sityslicker*  -- i emailed eric for an update again for you.
> 
> LG--i told eric about this problem again..I will let you know what I find out..
> 
> Keith



Don't bother my man.
And yes I'm dead serious. 
....reloading....


----------



## Swfl (Jul 9, 2013)

Keith you can always step down as a rep and pick up a better company if there causing you extra grief.  

LG your the first rep i've seen to go around negging reps from other companies for shit you didn't get. Looks bad, your waiting on your stuff from SFY, oh wait why aren't you getting your goodies from the company you rep for?... I guess there not as good as SFY is what your unintentionally saying.  So well done sir!  If I owned AT I'd drop your ass quick!
GICH


----------



## SFW (Jul 9, 2013)

Gmtgdg!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 9, 2013)

robbiek426 said:


> Well that's not Keith's fault. It's crappy but he shouldn't be negged for the source.


On some boards reps are banned if the source doesn't take care of business. 

negged


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 9, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Keith you can always step down as a rep and pick up a better company if there causing you extra grief.
> 
> LG your the first rep i've seen to go around negging reps from other companies for shit you didn't get. Looks bad, your waiting on your stuff from SFY, oh wait why aren't you getting your goodies from the company you rep for?... I guess there not as good as SFY is what your unintentionally saying.  So well done sir!  If I owned AT I'd drop your ass quick!
> GICH



I think you may be retarded


----------



## Swfl (Jul 9, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> I think you may be retarded



I may be. I've been called worse! Just remember actions speak louder than words.

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 9, 2013)

SFW said:


> Gmtgdg!



Get me the gawd damn gear?


----------



## ROID (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh snap...


----------



## cube789 (Jul 9, 2013)

lol, all this means nothing, reps are and should be recruited regardless of their conduct

Chino007
lilbenj
longworth
Twist (ex mod)
etc

^all decieving rep scumbags who convinced members they were "nice"

at least LittleGuy's keeping things real. 

After all this bullshit, a sponsor is only as good as their word. If they cant keep their word what good are they.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> On some boards reps are banned if the source doesn't take care of business.
> 
> negged



Geared jesus has spoken


----------



## cube789 (Jul 9, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Geared jesus has spoken



heavy's a jew ?


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 9, 2013)

cube789 said:


> heavy's a jew ?



Why you think his pics never include his nose?


----------



## ROID (Jul 9, 2013)

Jesus was a Jew ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2013)

cube789 said:


> heavy's a jew ?



I can confirm. 

Stick to your guns LG


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> On some boards reps are banned if the source doesn't take care of business.
> 
> negged



I guess I don't understand the thought process behind doing that but only because my rep responsibilities are limited. I have heard of reps having full access to payment info and order details and so on. In those situations I suppose it would make sense.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 9, 2013)

robbiek426 said:


> I guess I don't understand the thought process behind doing that but only because my rep responsibilities are limited. I have heard of reps having full access to payment info and order details and so on. In those situations I suppose it would make sense.



If that's the case I agree completely, bury him... When I ripped steel gear it was only to talk up the product and answer questions.  So that is where I am mentally coming from. If he has more access and power than that, let the negs continue!


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol@riding heavys nuts


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Lol@riding heavys nuts



better then mine... can hardly find the cute little fellas. make the captn terd challenge a little easier with nothing to move out of the way!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 9, 2013)

i probably would be the best rep ever..all my customers would receive a complimentary bag of chia seeds picked by one armed tibet monks


----------



## steroidforyou (Jul 9, 2013)

this  order was shipped i sent tracking number to client 

Regards


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 9, 2013)

Swfl said:


> If that's the case I agree completely, bury him... When I ripped steel gear it was only to talk up the product and answer questions.  So that is where I am mentally coming from. If he has more access and power than that, let the negs continue!



Nope I don't have that type of access. Just what you said.. 

LG, i Pmed you your tracking number 

Keith


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 9, 2013)

the power of negs...


----------



## Healthy1 (Jul 9, 2013)

robbiek426 said:


> Nothing against Keith, he has always been standup in my opinion and professional in his dealings.
> 
> SFY on the other hand was offering free cut mix but the stipulation was you had to post on eroids in order to get the product.
> 
> ...



Same here. I was not going to go to eroid to vote or post on a product that I had not tried yet, SFY should realize that people do still have some morals.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 9, 2013)

steroidforyou said:


> this  order was shipped i sent tracking number to client
> 
> Regards





keith1569 said:


> Nope I don't have that type of access. Just what you said..
> 
> LG, i Pmed you your tracking number
> 
> Keith



True story.  Dates don't quite add up, but we'll see.  I hope the others awaiting shipments were taken care of.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 9, 2013)

Keep us updated.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 9, 2013)

Of course


----------



## independent (Jul 9, 2013)

steroidforyou said:


> this  order was shipped i sent tracking number to client
> 
> Regards



Where the fuck is the pm about the free cut mix?


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 9, 2013)

Send him another pm. 
 maybe he got like 100 pm from people and it's taking time to respond idk


----------



## ROID (Jul 9, 2013)

I would be content if someone would just send me a card in the mail.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 9, 2013)

ROID said:


> I would be content if someone would just send me a card in the mail.


I dropped a bottle in the ocean with a note in it for you. 

You haven't recieved it yet


----------



## sityslicker (Jul 9, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> True story.  Dates don't quite add up, but we'll see.  I hope the others awaiting shipments were taken care of.



Received a tracking # today too. 



keith1569 said:


> *sityslicker*  -- i emailed eric for an update again for you.
> 
> LG--i told eric about this problem again..I will let you know what I find out..
> 
> Keith



Thanks for getting this pushed along.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 9, 2013)

Everyone can start drinking and relax now.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2013)

I hear WP is handing out free xanies


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear WP is handing out free xanies



They put me to bed pretty nicely.


----------



## charley (Jul 10, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Send him another pm.
> maybe he got like 100 pm from people and it's taking time to respond idk



Me & my boys at least want some anal after all this...


----------



## 2B1 (Jul 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear WP is handing out free xanies




WOO HOO!!!...


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear WP is handing out free xanies


I don't need any but I may get some to slip to my wife. She sure as fuck could use some.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 10, 2013)

LOL at this entire situation.  Guys becoming board reps to get free stuff, and then have to deal with all of the repercussions that come along with it.  Name gets dragged through the mud.  Jews I tell ya.  Too cheap to pay for anything.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 10, 2013)

Jews !!!


----------



## cube789 (Jul 10, 2013)

^its a trap


----------



## Iceman79 (Jul 10, 2013)

XYZ said:


> LOL at this entire situation.  Guys becoming board reps to get free stuff, and then have to deal with all of the repercussions that come along with it.  Name gets dragged through the mud.  Jews I tell ya.  Too cheap to pay for anything.


I would be happy if someone sent me a free empty amp. Not Jew caliber yet but everyone has goals they work toward.


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 10, 2013)

Keith is ok in my book but fuck Eric from steroidforjew


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 10, 2013)

Okay steroidforjew, you worthless fucking nigger scammer.  Explain to us why sityslicker and I got the same tracking number?   Why did Keith send them out knowing they were the same?   Also I started this thread the eighth,  tracking says shipped the fourth?


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 10, 2013)

Bang and bang


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 10, 2013)

I didn't get a tracking for sityslicker.. I like how you try to make me out to be the bad guy here and I am trying u fuck you out of a whole 200 tabs of t3!

I was talking eric about both orders at the same time, English isn't his first language, so obviously there was a mistake made.. 
 How about u just shoot me a pm about it..oh wait u prefer to just neg and post it up..
If u want help pm me..


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't want help, I want Keith1569's and steroidforyou's reputation.   I'm not hiding this through pms for you fuckers.  How many customers have gotten half orders and fucked on the rest?   Too many.  This ain't a new scam here,  it's been done before, and you are backing it. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 10, 2013)

T3 costs like $15 for 100 top of the line tabs. For a major shop probably less than $10 because they buy in bulk. I probably spend that on coffee every day.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 10, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> T3 costs like $15 for 100 top of the line tabs. For a major shop probably less than $10 because they buy in bulk. I probably spend that on coffee every day.



You've never paid for gear


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 10, 2013)

Haha, actually I have.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)

no one likes being lied to....and the offer was publicly made


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah, its the principle of the matter. I feel you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> I didn't get a tracking for sityslicker.. I like how you try to make me out to be the bad guy here and I am trying u fuck you out of a whole 200 tabs of t3!
> 
> I was talking eric about both orders at the same time, English isn't his first language, so obviously there was a mistake made..
> How about u just shoot me a pm about it..oh wait u prefer to just neg and post it up..
> If u want help pm me..



The honourable thing to do cut ties with that sponsor and fix these dudes up out of your own pocket, not make excuses on the sponsors behalf - it's not a good look


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> The honourable thing to do cut ties with that sponsor and fix these dudes up out of your own pocket, not make excuses on the sponsors behalf - it's not a good look



Keith,
If you decide to go this route,  two things:
You owe me nothing. 
Introduce Eric to Chino007.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

I feel bad that I have ever been associated with them


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2013)

T3 accelerates hairloss. I think, double check that.

I don't really have a point, only bitterness because I am prone to mpb.

So, where the Fuck is his T3 at ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ fwd all T3 to ROID


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2013)

By the look of things I will already have reached my genetic potential for baldness by the time I got it or be dead.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 11, 2013)

Note to sponsors... Do not fuck with little guy.  He will ass rape your reps


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm really not an asshole, but jfc.  Keith is really handling fairly well though.   Who'd of guessed what some negs and bad words could accomplish. 
I feel like I could end world hunger the same way.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 11, 2013)

i think me negging AT in to the red helped me a lil
i did rep him back up once he came through


----------



## cube789 (Jul 11, 2013)

jus dont neg peepee, he cant handle it


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2013)

I think all the board sponsors should be trashed talked until free gears are sent out to everyone involved in this thread.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 11, 2013)

wp gives away his gear left,right and center


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 11, 2013)

cube789 said:


> i think me negging AT in to the red helped me a lil
> i did rep him back up once he came through



Of course it did.   Just read that thread the other day,  not sure why I don't remember all that.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 11, 2013)

cube789 said:


> jus dont neg peepee, he cant handle it



Yeah no shit, and he's giving heavy and Prince so many freebies they back him up.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 11, 2013)

cube789 said:


> jus dont neg peepee, he cant handle it





Little Guy said:


> Yeah no shit, and he's giving heavy and Prince so many freebies they back him up.



Careful...I like you guys. I would prefer not to see the thread " where did cube and little guy go"


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lg working on getting you your correct tracking number. With the big time difference with eric and i communication can be delayed at times. 

Captn - - I don't wanna bail when things get all fucked up. I'm trying to get things resolved.


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2013)

Tracking:

US 4444 9748 7320 5438

Express

Please check at usps.com 

You're welcome.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 11, 2013)

i stopped supporting SFY when i never got my gear that was promise but my opinion its free so you cant lose some thing you never had. It would be nice to get all the gear that has been promised to me in the past but fuck it waste of my time and my hands all ready hurt from the hgh so i dont feel like wasting time typing bitching about free gear. 

All in all LG has all right to be pissed, man code you promise some one some thing you better pay up..

Keith... Hes a stand up guy and i like him. Ive talked to him allot off line and online. I highly doubt he would go out of his way to screw some one. Hes a good guy and i trust him.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 11, 2013)

So many people not getting their stuff.   You would think Prince or Heavy would be doing something about this.

And I don't want to hear no "we just sell advertising space" BS.   If you ban members for bashing sponsor then ban sponsors for ripping off members.


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2013)

^^
They don't have the problem of not getting their gears unlike us mortals.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 11, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> So many people not getting their stuff.   You would think Prince or Heavy would be doing something about this.
> 
> And I don't want to hear no "we just sell advertising space" BS.   If you ban members for bashing sponsor then ban sponsors for ripping off members.



I agree with this 100%, I have been thinking about this a bit lately and I think that there should be a way to rep and neg sponsors just like with members, but only if you have dealt with them either by buying something or if they promised you something (barter) like SFY ok I lied for you now send me my free gear... If you saw a sponsor in the red you would know to steer clear and then they would go away due to lack of business.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 11, 2013)

We let threads like this stay so guys have a heads up. Not sure LG has been ripped off yet so lets see if this gets resolved before we start whacking sponsors. 

Thanks


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 11, 2013)

you welcome


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2013)

^

You are welcome.


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2013)

Damn, I really thought I was being clever.

Great minds think a like.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

dude owes me tons...but oh well....I lost track


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2013)

Free stuff or things that you have payed for ?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

free stuff... stuff I promised people in contest for him....I would never buy from sfy that is ridiculous


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 11, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Lg working on getting you your correct tracking number. With the big time difference with eric and i communication can be delayed at times.
> 
> Captn - - I don't wanna bail when things get all fucked up. I'm trying to get things resolved.


I admire your determination.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lg I am determined to get it

And I sent another one just minutes ago asking for tracking for u. 

I explained offering free shipping isn't gonna help sales with unhappy customers still waiting and this all needs to be made right. 

Keith


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

bravo


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 11, 2013)

That thread had me fuckin rolling


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 11, 2013)

Eric owed me free gear he promised and said he sent it then next week he forgot.Next week after that he was sick.Next week after that he had full blown aids.I don't care anymore but note to ppl wanting to rep for this liar.You will just bump bs gear that you never even actually get to try.He even promised to send it out after I told him I quit and had the nerve to lie again.I couldn't imagine spending my own money.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> So many people not getting their stuff.   You would think Prince or Heavy would be doing something about this.
> 
> And I don't want to hear no "we just sell advertising space" BS.   If you ban members for bashing sponsor then ban sponsors for ripping off members.



It's not a conspiracy there are legal implications. Often more than not Admin/Mods here about way after shit hits the fan. And then there ARE reverse scammers, so each situation needs to be investigated throughly.

End of the day, you guys need to pick your sponsors very carefully. Go with the ones you know and trust, not necessarily the cheapest sponsors. Some new member spruiking a new sponsor should be a red flag. Multiple or ongoing delays with delivery should be a red flag. 

If I didnt have customs issues, or a current reliable source, I'd be a regular customer of WP  - and thats my honest unbiased opinion. He's offered me freebies, but of course I cant accept them.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 12, 2013)

I gave them a bad review on yelp, hope this helps


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's not a conspiracy there are legal implications. Often more than not Admin/Mods here about way after shit hits the fan. And then there ARE reverse scammers, so each situation needs to be investigated throughly.
> 
> End of the day, you guys need to pick your sponsors very carefully. Go with the ones you know and trust, not necessarily the cheapest sponsors. Some new member spruiking a new sponsor should be a red flag. Multiple or ongoing delays with delivery should be a red flag.
> 
> If I didnt have customs issues, or a current reliable source, I'd be a regular customer of WP  - and thats my honest unbiased opinion. He's offered me freebies, but of course I cant accept them.




^^^for sale


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's not a conspiracy there are legal implications. Often more than not Admin/Mods here about way after shit hits the fan. And then there ARE reverse scammers, so each situation needs to be investigated throughly.
> 
> End of the day, you guys need to pick your sponsors very carefully. Go with the ones you know and trust, not necessarily the cheapest sponsors. Some new member spruiking a new sponsor should be a red flag. Multiple or ongoing delays with delivery should be a red flag.
> 
> If I didnt have customs issues, or a current reliable source, I'd be a regular customer of WP  - and thats my honest unbiased opinion. He's offered me freebies, but of course I cant accept them.



Good point with W-P.   Everyone complains about his price but you never see a thread like this about him.


----------



## ROID (Jul 12, 2013)

ROID's ROIDS, LLC


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 15, 2013)

Bump


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Good point with W-P.   Everyone complains about his price but you never see a thread like this about him.



Or the quality.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 15, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Or the quality.



He does have great service and product. The ONLY knock I have ever heard is the price. The guy sends a lot of free stuff with his orders too.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 15, 2013)

when I grow up I hope I have gears to abuse.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 15, 2013)

SheriV said:


> when I grow up I hope I have gears to abuse.



If not, you'll always have me to abuse.


----------



## FUZO (Jul 16, 2013)

SFY still owes my member and Keith tried very hard and was always keeping us updated.Its not keiths fault but finaly we got a tracking # and thats due to keith keeping on Eric for months now.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a feelin Keith will be starting his own thread soon with him being in this exact same position .


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 23, 2013)

I have tracking,  we'll see.


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2013)

Update.


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 2, 2013)

Package showed up yesterday.   Thanks Keith.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 2, 2013)

we all owe Keith reps since he got greenlighted on a neg train


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 2, 2013)

Glad u got it brother. 

Thanks heckler


----------

